# Fishing LBI route 72



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Can someone tell me where everyone fishes off the causeway. From looking on the net I found a post that said a good spot is "Route 72 Westbound", but I would like to know exactly where you guys fish, because there are a few points. As a kid I fished right where the bridge comes to meet the island, I think that is the eastbound site, where an amusment park once was and a boat dock. 

Also, I would like to figure out how to map things out using GPS cordinances. I am in North NJ and perhaps I could get a bunch of people together to share a database with GPS cordinance for different places to fish. As of right now I really don't know alot of areas, or even last summer I went fresh water fishing, which seemed to involve the need for new equipment everytime I went. Granted I was not that organized. I am looking to go to Budd Lake this summer (I know, it's freshwater), a little secret about Budd Lake, all the reviews you see online say "I didn't catch anything", "I got skunked after fishing all day all over the lake", I suspect these reports are just to keep visitors away, because the lake is the best in NJ, and has the deepest parts from what i heard....:fishing:

I also like fishing LBI, and Sandy Hook, (although I am very new to Sandy Hook and still learning what to do to catch fish there). I also like Ocean City fishing, but I am up north so that doesnt happen too often. 

I am open to suggestions for good fishing places. I have a 3 year old son, so for the most part I have to go to places were you can fish right off the beach or pier, not walk a mile. Last summer I actually went fishing with my son in the stoller at Sandy hook, he had alot of fun playing on the beach, just had to keep him away from the tacklebox. 

Has anyone thought about mapping out fishing spots to share them with GPS? Perhaps there is a site like this?


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Obtaining coordinates in Google Earth*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEpqGlIY04s


----------



## golfs321 (Nov 20, 2008)

make a bridge gaff with a snag hook and fish right off the top of the first two bridges right next to the island. Fish the up-current side of that light line with zooms on jigheads.

im talkin about the dutchmans and hochstrassers bridges.


----------

